# Headed to Florida with my Bees, would like some info



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

as long as you have FL inspection papers the ag station will be fine.


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

Swarm trapper, thanks. We have coordinated with Florida and they are faxing the relevant paperwork to the Ag station. I was also given the apiarists home phone number to call her in the event there are problems. She also provided me with the fax paperwork she sent to the Ag station so I have a copy. Florida has changed thier procedures. If I had not been in touch with our Virginia inspector, I would not have known that.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Just watch where u stand in tall grass while working bees and don't let the ants crawl up your pants! You will be surprised how fast u can get naked next to a linterstate. Don't ask how I know!


----------



## Beetrucker74 (Oct 10, 2010)

What changes have they made? For the last 20 years I just show my permit and they wave me by, sometimes they will copy it and my CDL. ANd the Fireants will all wait to bite you all at one time. Golden rule in Fl is every thing wants to sting, bite or just plan eat you. That goes for the plants too. so never sit on the ground with out looking first and wear long pants out in the wilds. Oh and watch out for sand burs.


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

We were told that bees had to be inspected at home state and a cert of health issued, even if the bees originated in Florida and were taken out for pollination. Once we had that, we were to call the state and they would fax the information to the Ag Inspection station so they would know we were enroute and what time to expect us. Upon arrival at destiation, we are required to call the local inspector, let him know we are there and he will come out and do an inspection of our hives and issue a registration number after we pay a tax. 

As for the fireants, I was looking for advice on how you deal with them in the hives. But I appreciate all info since this is my first travels to Florida with the bees. thank you everyone.


----------



## sjvbee (Dec 27, 2006)

I haven't had much trouble with fire ants
and the bee's. They seem to be hard
on beetles though. Just don't kneel or stand 
on sand mounds


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

Yeah, the fire ants don't start to bite until they get up near your crotch, then all hell breaks loose. You will be surprised at how quickly you will start to remove your clothes.

Been there,

Tom


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

knock on wood I have been bit by fireants yet. One of my helpers got it this past spring handling NUCs. I never see any issue with the fire ants inside the bee boxes. Usually they like to get between the boxes on the outside. I been thinking about setting them all on pallets to help alleviate that issue.

Good luck in Fl.


----------

